# 2010 Laramie 1500 with Western Plow ...



## Bagger (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, it wasn't easy, but I finally got the Western UltraMount plow mounted on my new truck. I did have to add a 2" ReadyLift front leveling kit to keep the rig from bottoming out and allowing me to mount/dismount the rig without driving up on paving stones. Crikey !

The truck looks much better with the ReadyLift kit, rides like stock with no problems with the suspension .... just added 2" aluminum blocks above the strut mounts. Plow does not drag one bit.

BTW, I just plow my own property .... 1/4 mile driveway and some areas around the house and detached garage. Mostly down hill. I've plowed with mini-Toyotas in the past, as well as 1/2 ton Chevy's, Fords, Dakota. All work fine.


----------



## PerfectEarth (Feb 18, 2010)

Not a Dodge fan at all, but that truck looks really sharp!

As does the plow....you should pick up a few more long drives or small lots just for fun. I'd want to play with that plow a little!


----------



## Bagger (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm a fan of what moves me at the time. Chevy, Ford, Toyota (huh?) where not in the running at the time of purchase. 

Anyway, I don't need to plow for a living ... or to make some extra cash. I've had plows and trucks for 30 years or so. I'm not much into having 'fun' with plowing. I hate winter with a passion. Moving snow every couple three days by hand, blower and plow in very low temperatures is not fun for me, m'friend.

But, I have to agree with you. The Dodge Ram is a fine looking truck and I expect it to perform well with the plow.


----------



## zeek (Oct 11, 2009)

I have plowed a season with mine and it was a tank. Even with the factory 20" wheels. I also added 2.5" to the front and 1.5" to the back this year.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Those new 1500's are the best riding truck on the market now and have arguably the nicest interiors as well. Nice ride.


----------



## Bagger (Nov 30, 2009)

You are correct. Most new trucks ... from all makers .... are very nice. This Ram rides like a Buick (not my favorite ride, but you get the idea). Very comfy, very quiet, very planted ride. Interiors are quite nice, too. Much more so than the 1970 C10 I once had. And, a lot more expensive, too !

I'm not worried about plowing with the 1500 Ram ... I'm not commercial, just my own hacienda and such. Plus, I plow down hill mostly. 

My Dodge Dakota (previous generation), '07 F-150 Ford, couple Chevy 1500s did the same/same job without a problem. I don't expect any from the the Ram either. Plus, it has an auto start feature that I can do from like half a block away (tested from my office window), heated seats, heated steering wheel, too. Who'da tho't ?

I expect snow in the next couple weeks ... Global Warming must be delaying it, eh. Anyway, we'll see how the truck works in the snow. I'll give a report when I have the opportunity to use the rig.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah it'll do just fine. I plowed for 3 years commercially with a Regular Duty Fisher 7 1/2' plow on my 03 Dakota Quad Cab. Never had a problem.


----------



## Bagger (Nov 30, 2009)

plowguy43;1135816 said:


> Yeah it'll do just fine. I plowed for 3 years commercially with a Regular Duty Fisher 7 1/2' plow on my 03 Dakota Quad Cab. Never had a problem.


:salute:

Thanx. I liked the Dakota I had with the Western 7.5 foot, too. Never had a problem either. The RAM 1500 should do quite well, too.


----------



## markknapp61 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Thats a great truck.... *

I have been using my 2002 / 1500 for 7 years now with a 7'6" western and no problems ... KNOCKS ON WOOD...lol


----------



## resq31 (Nov 10, 2010)

We just put a meyers drive pro on 2010 1500 dodge with 20" wheels, 2" front end lift kit, works great, looks good, and even with plow and hitch mount salt spreader, the ride is better then my 2003 avelanche I had. And of course I am partial, but by far the nicest interior of all trucks.


----------



## peregrine (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry to hijack your thread, but I just put a blizzard 7600LT on the front of my 2010 Dodge Quad Cab Laramie and it hit the ground. I called SD truck springs and the Blizzard dealer and they told me to install the Timbren kit. Well that was done today and it still hits the ground. I guess from what Bagger is doing I should remove the Timbren and get the 2" lift kit? The plow weighs 475lbs. If anyone can tell me if that is all I have to do I would appreciate it. I am pretty frustrated at this point.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Bagger (Nov 30, 2009)

peregrine;1150266 said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread, but I just put a blizzard 7600LT on the front of my 2010 Dodge Quad Cab Laramie and it hit the ground. I called SD truck springs and the Blizzard dealer and they told me to install the Timbren kit. Well that was done today and it still hits the ground. I guess from what Bagger is doing I should remove the Timbren and get the 2" lift kit? The plow weighs 475lbs. If anyone can tell me if that is all I have to do I would appreciate it. I am pretty frustrated at this point.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


Dave .... Look at the photo of my 2010 Laramie with a full sized Western plow. It did not work without the ReadyLift 2" front lift kit. I had to drive up on a patio paver to get the plow off or on. Big PITA in my book !

Adding the ReadyLift kit, will allow you to get the plow off and on without a problem and keep the plow from bottoming out when you drop down to the road from the end of a driveway like mine.

Get the ReadyLift and you will be happy. I am.

Bagger in CT-Land


----------



## peregrine (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Bagger. I just wanted this to be my last modification to get this plow set up. 

Dave from Old Saybrook


----------



## Bagger (Nov 30, 2009)

Dave ... Here is the website that I got the leveling kit from. I believe the number is 66-1030, but I'd call them to make sure.

I had a local tire shop do the work since I don't have a mechanical clue. They had not done this before, but I went on to the Dodge site and found several folks that had done so. Directions were pretty straight forwad. Cost was $250 for the labor and took about 4 or so hours. Kit was like $225.

http://www.readylift.com/c-147-dodge-ram-1500-2006-2011-4wd-20.aspx

There have been some guys that have had some shuddering with the kit when in 4 high. I don't have anything like this. Truck rides like stock and no odd things found. I have the truck with the 4 BIG doors.


----------



## peregrine (Dec 13, 2010)

Bagger- when your plow is lifted how many inches is your plow frame off the ground? 

With the Tinbren's in mine is about 3 inches, but that folding leg touches down on my Blizzard. Plus I can't get that leg to fold up when I attach the plow. 

I am gonna call around and find someone to do the install now. I will check that website you posted. Who did your install? I also read that you need an alignment after as well.


----------



## Bagger (Nov 30, 2009)

peregrine;1150846 said:


> Bagger- when your plow is lifted how many inches is your plow frame off the ground?
> 
> With the Tinbren's in mine is about 3 inches, but that folding leg touches down on my Blizzard. Plus I can't get that leg to fold up when I attach the plow.
> 
> I am gonna call around and find someone to do the install now. I will check that website you posted. Who did your install? I also read that you need an alignment after as well.


Dave .... I've only had the plow on to 'check it out' once since the kit was installed. The rig is off the truck now, so I can't give you a lot of exact information.

But, that said ... adding the 2" kit allows me to mount/dismount the plow using the feet on the plow. When the plow was on the truck, there was a great deal of room between the blade and the ground when the blade was 'up'. I could see the top of the blade and at the bottom of my driveway .... which is quite steep ... the blade does not scrape in the 'up' position as I transition onto the road. My Ford F150 (no lift kit) did scrape at the bottom of the driveway with the same plow.

I can tell you that the bottom of the chrome part of the bumper now is 15.5" from the ground and when I dismounted the plow, the bottom of the 2 runners that fit into the frame are ~8" from the ground.

Here's my guess .... the 2 inches that the kit gives you will drop back to near normal with the plow on the truck and raised up. Just guessing. I'll prolly have the plow on the truck this weekend if we get some snow here in CT.

Yes, the truck's front end will need to be aligned. This was included in the cost of $250, which I got from some other guys around the country that had the same/same kit installed.


----------



## peregrine (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah I am talking about the height of the plow frame not the plow. This is my first plow. When I have the blade in raised position it is quite far off the ground, but the frame near the bumper is quite low. I hope I can get this done soon before we have any significant smow. I am on the coast so usually it is pretty mild. Last year I got 28 inches on 12/18. Sucked with my snow blower.


----------



## zeek (Oct 11, 2009)

I had to take my 2" kit off the front of my truck..... it caused a "death whobble" in the front when in 4 wheel drive. Dealer said there was no cure...some 06-10 do it, some don't, sorry no refund though.


----------



## peregrine (Dec 13, 2010)

Well I ordered the 2" kit. I am sending the Timbren kit back. They did mention that death wobble to me. Said it occurs in 4 HI only. I guess I will have to wait to get it installed. 

So I don't know of any good shops in the area and the dealers want anywhere from $390 to $450 for an install with alignment. 

Anyone got any suggestions? I am NOT doing this one myself, no time for it now.


----------



## Bagger (Nov 30, 2009)

peregrine;1151200 said:


> Well I ordered the 2" kit. I am sending the Timbren kit back. They did mention that death wobble to me. Said it occurs in 4 HI only. I guess I will have to wait to get it installed.
> 
> So I don't know of any good shops in the area and the dealers want anywhere from $390 to $450 for an install with alignment.
> 
> Anyone got any suggestions? I am NOT doing this one myself, no time for it now.


Dave .... I was thinking about your situration today as I drove around the state running errands.

First, the Blizzard plow & frame are quite a bit different than my Western Ultra Mount. I went on the Blizzard site to look at your plow. You can look at the Western site to see how they differ as well.

My Ultra Mount (mid sized 7.5' plow) with the new ReadyLift kit keeps the plow frame at about 8" from the pavement. I'm not sure we are comparing apples to apples, here, Dave.

Installation/alignment should be pretty straight forward. I chose a shop that did tires, shocks, struts, yada, yada. They have some sense of taking things off and putting them back together again. I wouldn't pay more than $250 for the wholeshebang ... including the alignment. I think you can download the installation instructions from the ReadyLift site ... take that to a couple shops and see what they say.

Another place to look at for installation is a 4x4 shop. I don't know if there are any in your area, but you can check around.

I figure you have about 2 weeks before you need the plow along the coast, Dave. I got my snow blower ready today ... got some fresh 89 octane gas (installed a petcock last year to shut off the fuel and let the carb run out of gas to save repairs ... works well), and moved the Byers salt sander to the front of the detached garage, too.

I hope this helps a bit.


----------



## peregrine (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks, I will start looking around. I take it you do not have the death wobble. 
I just got off the phone with Blizzard...they are seeing issues with Dodge starting in 10 and 11. They said GM has been an issue for a while. Turns out every 1/4 of inch they lower the truck the better gas mileage they get. He said that some Dodge's have an issue and some don't. 

What a way to introduce myself to my first Dodge truck, my first plow let alone my first Blizzard. This just really frustrates me!


----------



## Bagger (Nov 30, 2009)

peregrine;1151299 said:


> Thanks, I will start looking around. I take it you do not have the death wobble.
> I just got off the phone with Blizzard...they are seeing issues with Dodge starting in 10 and 11. They said GM has been an issue for a while. Turns out every 1/4 of inch they lower the truck the better gas mileage they get. He said that some Dodge's have an issue and some don't.
> 
> What a way to introduce myself to my first Dodge truck, my first plow let alone my first Blizzard. This just really frustrates me!


I've had plows on trucks for the last 32 years. Maybe 8 or more trucks and 6 or so plows ... maybe more. There's always a problem mounting, removing, plowing and such. And, with each plow and truck, I got used to the fussing with the individual oddities of the set up. Sometimes jacking up the plow frame ... or the turck ... to install/dismount it. Putting blocks under the plow and it's frame to make mounting EZr. Hammers and bigger hammers. On and on and on.

I did notice that cussing helps to a degree.

I'm sure there will be issues with your plow and mounting/dismounting. One thing you can try before installing the ReadyLift kit ... determine what you need to fully extend the 'foot' of the plow. Say, 2 inches ... mock up some plywood/paving stones, etc. and drive up on these to see if the foot can be extended fully. Then raise the plow and see if that is still the case. Jerry rigging the set up is just an exercise. But, it may give you some insight into what will be necessary. The 2" ReadyLift kit may not be enough ???

BTW ... I did stop my truck a couple times today ... placed it in 4 High and took off. I did notice some very slight vibrations as I accelerated to about 50 mph. I did it twice with the same/same results. Nothing but a slight shimmy. No big deal. Plus, I usually only plow in 4 Hi at very low speeds. Who plows at 30-40 mph? Not me. And, I usually drive around without the plow (or with the plow) in 4 Auto unless the snow is heavy on the road.

Old Saybrook is like an hour from me. I had lunch at Westbrook Lobster yesterday. About an hour up 85 from me. I'd be happy to have you come by and check out my rig. See for yourself.


----------



## peregrine (Dec 13, 2010)

I am free this weekend. Give me a call on my cell 860-921-7701. I would like to feel that shake you are talking about.

Dave


----------



## Bagger (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm busy Friday and part of the weekend, but as things shake out ... I'll give you a holler. I live just east of Hartford about 15-20 miles or so.


----------



## peregrine (Dec 13, 2010)

I am working Friday all day. Saturday am is good, but we are having a big party at the house at 6pm. Sunday is clean up, but not much on my end so that day is pretty wide open. I will bring up the black beast for ya.


----------



## Bagger (Nov 30, 2009)

Sunday will prolly work out best for me as well. I may have the plow on the truck as the weather may cooperate for some white stuff. We shall see.

As the time gets closer, I'll touch base with you regarding a time. Mornings are best before noon.


----------



## peregrine (Dec 13, 2010)

I am up at 6am everyday. I have a 4 year old. Gimme a call. Talk to you soon


----------



## peregrine (Dec 13, 2010)

Well I got the lift kit installed and it works great. Took the truck to 80 mph in 2WD, 4WD auto, and 4WD lock with and without the plow on the truck and I had zero wobble issues. There is plenty of space under plow mount now and I plowed with it last week.

Bagger, give me a call I lost your number. I have a few questions for you about other things that we discussed. Thanks


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Mind if I ask what you paid for it (not installed). I have a LIGHTLY used 7.5' Western Midweight (~3hours of use) for a 2010 Dodge 1500 and want to be sure I have it priced fairly at $3200.


----------

